# Quincy smiling for the camera



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy got bathed and blown out today in preparation for the shows Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Took a few photos and also a video of his "smiling". He is way too cute!

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! He looks great! Loooooove that tail!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

DANG!!! That boy is beautiful!!! I can't believe Vid didn't squirrel him away in our vehicle when we pulled out of your driveway this summer! :lol: Crossing fingers, toes, eyes (everything I have TWO of!!  ) that he knocks 'em dead at the shows!! Don't forget to let our Good Friends on facebook know about his big adventure - you'll have lots of prayers and support sent your way!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hes going to knock em dead at the shows!
I can't wait to hear how he has done!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I loff him.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He looks great - such a handsome boy. He is ready to clean up at the show.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, he did not get anything today, but he behaved and acted like a seasoned pro. I was proud of him, and Chrystal Murray, his handler, is confident he will finish in spite of his size. We will try for a little longer and there is always tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The ways of judges are mysterious. So glad he represented well - as you say there is always tomorrow. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Handsome! Love the smile.


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

i think he looks great!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well, he did not get anything today, but he behaved and acted like a seasoned pro. I was proud of him, and Chrystal Murray, his handler, is confident he will finish in spite of his size. We will try for a little longer and there is always tomorrow and Wednesday.


how big is he? and how old? gosh i should know all this with him being my future baby daddy and all.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> how big is he? and how old? gosh i should know all this with him being my future baby daddy and all.


Thank you to each and every one of you! This boy is the joy of my heart so champion or not, my opinion of him will not change. He will still bring things to my breeding program that I want to add and he is the champion of my heart! He is about 22 1/2 inches tall. The way I measured him I thought he was 24" but his handler's Mom measured him and said he was about 22" a month ago and he is continually growing right now. He will be eleven months old January 9th. There were adults wayyyyyy bigger than him today, but he was negligably smaller than the other puppies. There was only one, a female, who towered over him.

Here he is today:

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/zVLQKlf6vIA

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/b1DqLnsr_BE

and somehow the smiling video got screwed up on my first post, so here it is again

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/sys66IKJgyE


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he's a champion in my eyes.

he is a delightful boy and i think he's handsome and personable. 

if he makes you giggle, you can't go wrong.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> he's a champion in my eyes.
> 
> he is a delightful boy and i think he's handsome and personable.
> 
> if he makes you giggle, you can't go wrong.


Thank you Faerie! I have to agree. 

It is one thing for a breeder to bring a hideous dog into their program, who would not be caught dead in a show ring, and yet another thing when the dog is glorious, a bit on the small side, but is a competitor and has a lot to offer. Quincy keeps both Bruce and I and anyone he meets smiling. He is just one of those dogs everyone who meets him falls in love with. He is our perfect house mate and we adore him!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, our boy got reserve winners dog today!!!! He looked so frigging amazing and showed so well I bawled! A very proud moment. No points but who cares? He looked amazing, behaved amazing and was rewarded. Winners dog was an adult silver male. Woohoo Quincy man! You made your Mama proud!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy- second day of show

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOOOHOOOOO.... GO, Quincy, GO!!! Hey, reserve is good. It shows he is learning what he needs to do.. and I have to say, he is one SHOWY little guy!! He looks absolutely great in the videos! 

LOL... I don't blame you for bawling, you should be proud! I am sure we are going to hear he is a Champion in a few months.


----------

